# basque country



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

get to santander 22nd aug headed for basque country and pyrenees
can anyone tell me what the coastal route from santander to san sebastion is like, any comments and tips on that and the other bits much appreciated.
cheers
bill


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been long some of this area and I can say that the coast route from just over the France/Spain border for 30 miles or so is one of the best corniche roads you'll ever see - parts of the road run along side cliffs with the road practically cantilevered over the sea. Fabulous ride!

The Pyrenees, like all mountains, are lovely. I've done some of the roads in the motorhome and some inour sports car. You need to check the roads you go on unless you're pretty relaxed on narrow roads. When we were there, the roads were quiet, but if you have to pass someone you'll be looking over the edge on the narrower roads

Its worth having a look at the Picos mountains while you're in the area - 'green Spain' and great for walking.

Whatever you do, have a great time


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We've covered quite a lot of the coastal route from Santander to San Sebastian in the Murvi and it is utterly delightful. Allow plenty of time because there are lots of little villages to get through, if you can resist the temptation to stop, that is.

We also went into the Pyrenees and the roads were no problem for the van, but I'd have second thoughts with a bigger vehicle.

As hblewett says, the Picos are wonderful, but in the opposite direction from where you propose travelling.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh I love to see a red basque.

Oops wrong forum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------

